# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  پیغام خطای TCP Provider هنگام استارت کردن رپلیکیشن

## mohsenr

سلام. ما یک سرور توی دفتر مرکزی داریم و تعداد زیادی سرور هم بیرون از ساختمان دفتر مرکزی که اطلاعات توسط رپلیکیشن سینک میشه.
بعضی مواقع میشه که ارتباط سرور بیرونی با دفتر مرکزی هیچ مشکلی نداره اما وقتی رپلیکیشن مربوطه استارت میشه ارور TCP Provider میده و هیچ دیتایی به دفترمرکزی ارسال نمیکنه. گاهی اوقات این مشکل با Restart کردن اون سرور بیرونی برای چند ساعت حل میشه و دوباره این مشکل پیش میاد. گاهی هم با Restart حل نمیشه و کلا دیتا ارسال نمیکنه.
سیستم عامل همه windows server 2012 R2 هست و SQL 2016 SP1

این هم یک تصویر نمونه

----------

